# Weird Al Yankovic



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

http://youtu.be/ss_BmTGv43M


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Weird Al still has the touch.

P.S. YouTube commercials blow!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

gtone said:


> Weird Al still has the touch.
> 
> P.S. YouTube commercials blow!


 
Just block the xml sub requests and no more commercials. Foiling the ISP reading is harder. But thankfully many people still post em where we can see em.


"born this way" is just another way of saying "congenital birth defect"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well he pretty well has it summed up in my opinion. The whole shock thing just keeps getting reinvented and each time it pushes the envelope a little more.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Dunno. To me it is all much the same as has been for millennia already. Seriously, what would "shock" people? I could say "why not stage slaugher some people as performance art?" and then I would have to say "wait no, the Romans did that". I could say "why not set someone or thing on fire" and then I would have to say "no, Buddhist monks have done that for centuries". You could try attacking your audience, but again that was done. You could try having sex on stage with "fill in blank" and its been done. You could even set up for big performance, out side, in a park, full view of the world, and then sit there for four and some minutes doing not a darn thing .... only that too has been done.

We invented clothing then made it more than just functional as protection. We invented perfumes and then used them as more than means to mask our body odours when hunting. We invented paint and made ourselves look fearsome to our neighbours but then we used it to trap them instead. We invented hair for wigs, dye for clothing, oils for our bodies. No one wants to admit they cannot stand how it is they were born and are utterly unwilling to out into the world just as they are and this self negative image has been with people all around the world for many many thousands of years.

SO.

Unless you go outside, unshowered, as you are, when you wake in the morning, you are by no means out there 'born this way'. 

As to body alterations, that's so old there are cave paintings of it being done. Of course all these teens with their ear and face plugs are just now staring to realize that skin just keeps stretching and stretching... (and FYI infected piercings are a total romance killer when you bite on them, leaves you NEVER wanting to suck on your partner ever again).


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dunno if i agree with you. there are a great many people (in fact, most of earth's population) who dress because of the expectations of others. for them, it never becomes an issue of self loathing because it never gets that far. they dress, and dress one way or the other, because of their environment or their status. there was never an option for them, and so the self-loathing part is null. the issue is unrelated. society would not be able to function the way it does otherwise.
in the end, it comes to what everything comes down to. power.


----------

